# finally something for myself.



## julie.n (Nov 7, 2012)

This is my first adult garment on the kh260. And it is just for me ... at last !!


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

I love it. What type of yarn did you use?


----------



## Beth Standing (Mar 22, 2011)

That is really lovelyx


----------



## Noreen (Mar 30, 2011)

beautiful and I love your color choice


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

That's beautiful and a lovely colour :thumbup:


----------



## Rene22 (Oct 29, 2012)

I think I would like to forget the first garment Idid on my machine. That is absolutely gorgeous . I have managed to make things better over the last 60 years of machine knitting


----------



## Alimac (Jun 6, 2013)

Can't believe its your first attempt. Fantastic sweater.


----------



## julie.n (Nov 7, 2012)

KateWood said:


> I love it. What type of yarn did you use?


It is called Stellar by Bendigo Woolen Mills, here in Victoria. It is 12 ply, composed of 50% wool 50% Bamboo. Has a lovely silken feel to it and very warm.


----------



## julie.n (Nov 7, 2012)

Rene22 said:


> I think I would like to forget the first garment Idid on my machine. That is absolutely gorgeous . I have managed to make things better over the last 60 years of machine knitting


Was meant to be this one from Feb MKM. LOL didn't really come out the same. Changed the cable because I couldn't be bothered to hand knit the cable section. And the neckline should have been lower.


----------



## wjeanc (Nov 15, 2012)

Gorgeous. Good job. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

beautiful!


----------



## Lucinda_G (Jan 10, 2014)

That's beautiful


----------



## Nana Mc (May 31, 2013)

Well done! Love the color!


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Very nice, I like the neck on yours more than the one in the pattern and the cable looks great!! :thumbup:


----------



## julie.n (Nov 7, 2012)

susieknitter said:


> Very nice, I like the neck on yours more than the one in the pattern and the cable looks great!! :thumbup:


Thanks Sue. I am still such a novice as I have mostly made baby blankets since I started knitting again last year


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

julie.n said:


> Thanks Sue. I am still such a novice as I have mostly made baby blankets since I started knitting again last year


I wouldn't say that has been made by a novice!!!!!!


----------



## KarlaHW (Jan 6, 2012)

julie.n said:


> Was meant to be this one from Feb MKM. LOL didn't really come out the same. Changed the cable because I couldn't be bothered to hand knit the cable section. And the neckline should have been lower.


How did you do your cable?


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Very beautiful work. I can not wait to get to this level of MK'ing.


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

Nice! Love the cables and the pink! :thumbup: Ann


----------



## julie.n (Nov 7, 2012)

susieknitter said:


> I wouldn't say that has been made by a novice!!!!!!


Thank you for those kind words. xxx


----------



## julie.n (Nov 7, 2012)

KarlaHW said:


> How did you do your cable?


III OO IIIIII O IIIIII OO IIIII

I=Needle in work, O = Needle out of work.

The stitch from needles out of work were put on a piece of WY to latch up later to make the purl stitches framing the cable.
Starting from Rib.... 
1) Knitted 2 rows, Crossed 3x3cable on right....right to left, left to right
2) Knitted 6 rows, Crossed 3x3 cable on left ....left to right, right to left
3) Knitted 6 rows, Crossed 3x3 cable on right ...Left to right, Right to left
4) Knitted 6 rows, Crossed 3x3 cable on left .... Right to left. Left to right

repeat last 4 rows but always 6 rows between cable crossing

because i started with 2 rows, then 6 rows, the first set of cables only had 4 rows between not 6 rows. That's what gave it the wavy look!


----------



## Kelli aka Mrs.Kravitz (Jan 19, 2013)

Love the color and pattern. Nice job


----------



## rainbirdoz (Nov 7, 2012)

That's beautiful Julie. Beautiful knitting and beautiful colour and style 
Sheila


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

That turned out great! I like the higher neckline better. My neck gets cold.
The color is so soft and classy looking,
:thumbup:


----------



## knitwitch36 (Oct 1, 2011)

well done i liked the picot edging to the ribs.


----------



## Frannyward (Mar 22, 2012)

Beautiful. Love the colour too.


----------



## Lucasade (Sep 8, 2012)

I love it. I have looked at that pattern myself. Now I'm inspired to have a go. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## janetmk (Apr 11, 2013)

What do you mean 'should have been lower' and 'couldn't be bothered to do the cable' YOU did the cardigan you wanted and it is lovely. You should be proud of it. I think all too often the maker is not proud enough! It is always the same at the knitting club I go to. Too many apologies when the work is lovely!


----------



## MinnieMouse (Mar 29, 2013)

First attempt? Wow, beautiful job. Love the color.


----------



## Saroj (Dec 2, 2011)

I liked yours better than the pattern. Great job. Love the color. Saroj


----------



## Suemid (Jan 12, 2013)

Julie, you have done a fabulous job on your first sweater.
It's great to be able to adapt patterns to suit yourself.


----------



## Marge St Pete (Jul 21, 2011)

Very pretty


----------



## malfrench (Apr 7, 2011)

I have yet to make anything that lovely. You have modified it nicely.


----------



## meknit (Dec 5, 2012)

Wow great work


----------



## julie.n (Nov 7, 2012)

knitwitch36 said:


> well done i liked the picot edging to the ribs.


lol, When I looked at the picture, I thought it looked like a picot edge as well!

In actual fact it is just a 2x2 rib.


----------



## silkandwool (Dec 5, 2011)

BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

Beautiful. I especially like the color ad the neckline.


----------



## maryannn (Feb 17, 2011)

Wow you sweater is so beautiful. Love the color.


----------



## nannie343 (Aug 15, 2012)

Beautiful sweater.


----------



## Chatty55 (Mar 2, 2014)

Gorgeous, you can tell that u know what your doing.


----------



## Dianedanusia (Mar 13, 2012)

Beautiful......


----------



## Linda knits (Apr 25, 2011)

Julie, 
You did a great job on your first sweater for yourself! It's a pretty color and I like what you did better than the pattern sweater! I have a Brother KH-260 also, and hope I can do as well after machine knitting for a year! 
PS I live near another Melbourne--in Florida, USA!


----------



## cynthiaknits (Oct 19, 2011)

BEAUTIFUL!!!


----------



## Briegeen (Dec 9, 2012)

Fab. Well done.


----------



## Anouchic (May 14, 2014)

Very well done. I love the cables. I am happy you did something for yourself. Enjoy.


----------



## Bea 465 (Mar 27, 2011)

Beautiful sweater!


----------



## Marge in MI (Mar 5, 2011)

nice work and beautiful color choice


----------



## Auntiesue (Dec 24, 2012)

This is so very pretty!! Job very well done!!! Makes me impatient to get going on such a project. The learning curve is taking me quite a bit of time between work and now summer almost upon us!!! SIGH!!! I'm looking for a good yarn to begin with. Something not to expensive to learn with. Be proud of yourself!!! You did a great job!!!


----------

